# 10 week blood work on TRT



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

Just ordered the labs. I inject mon/thurs AM. I took my regular dose on monday, so I should have blood drawn on thurs before I take my dose, correct? To get a measurement at trough instead of peak. Should I be fasted for this? I will post results when they come in on this thread. Posted my initial pre exposure labs below

EDIT: just noticed theres a blood work section in here. Dont know how to delete or move posts though. Maybe a mod can move this to its correct location?


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> I should have blood drawn on thurs before I take my dose, correct?


yes, at the very least. I let 7 days go by with no injection.


Steeeve said:


> Should I be fasted for this?


yes, always.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Aug 10, 2021)

Fasted for the glucose portion of the test. Not sure anything else you're testing is affected by fasting status.


----------



## snake (Aug 10, 2021)

What easy said. 

As for glucose testing, I actually prefer a non-fast test result with about 3 hr of no food. It's a better snap-shot of real life. My cholesterol comes back slightly worse when I fast.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

snake said:


> What easy said.
> 
> As for glucose testing, I actually prefer a non-fast test result with about 3 hr of no food. It's a better snap-shot of real life. My cholesterol comes back slightly worse when I fast.





Dungeon Dweller said:


> Fasted for the glucose portion of the test. Not sure anything else you're testing is affected by fasting status.





eazy said:


> yes, at the very least. I let 7 days go by with no injection.
> 
> yes, always.


Thanks for your help guys Ill post results here later in the week


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Steeeve (Aug 25, 2021)

Bloods drawn on Thursday with last injection Monday. Very happy with how everything looks. Not using an AI or anything but Test cyp 200 mg per week.


----------

